# have a new used Beretta 92S interested in knowing year



## AlexJ1994 (Jun 12, 2018)

So my Beretta 92S got picked up today. can't figure the date of manufacture.
The serial is U096xxZ
the slide is a slightly different color than the frame and the decocker isn't round, but straight. i'd upload a picture but seems to not show any buttons on the dialog.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Good luck. As far as I've researched police and military contract 92S's need not be proof marked/dated. 

Some 92S's were later updated or modified and then proof marked. I can tell you that the first contract 92S's to LE and Military was in 1977. The later model 92S-1/92SB were produced in 1980 and first submitted for the US military trials.

I don't know if they kept on producing them under contract later than 1980 or not


----------

